# Puppy lunges at my face and chews my hair and ears?



## Bulina

My sweet little baby Kia(3 months old pup) whenever she has a chance (e.g when I'm laying down) to come near my face she just lunges at it and tries to bite it (not sure if playful or aggressive :faint or she goes for my hair and ears. This is a problem because sometimes I want to cuddle with her or give her kisses and she will just go for my face and most of the times it hurts. 

Is this a normal behaviour in puppies this age? How to fix it?


Thank youuu! :smootch:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Puppies are rowdy biting machines !!! I wouldn't allow the puppy to continue to do this. I'd put him down when he tries to bite. As he grows older and not teething he'll quit biting. Before you know it, he'll want to be held and will snuggle with you. As a puppy they have so much energy and want to be on the Go!


----------



## _BabyBella

Furbabies mom said:


> Puppies are rowdy biting machines !!! I wouldn't allow the puppy to continue to do this. I'd put him down when he tries to bite. As he grows older and not teething he'll quit biting. Before you know it, he'll want to be held and will snuggle with you. As a puppy they have so much energy and want to be on the Go!


Agree! Mine just turned 4 months, and she's starting to learn what "no biting" means. She likes to go for my ears and hair also. Sometimes she'll nip my toes, legs, fingers...I just give her one of her teething toys to chew instead. If she still wants to bite me I'll get up and walk away for a few (read this on Cesar Milan's website) and so far so good. She is a biting machine though! Just keep telling the puppy "no!" and then giving her what you want her to chew on and then give good praise for the behavior you want.


----------



## LOVE_BABY

Bulina said:


> My sweet little baby Kia(3 months old pup) whenever she has a chance (e.g when I'm laying down) to come near my face she just lunges at it and tries to bite it (not sure if playful or aggressive :faint or she goes for my hair and ears. This is a problem because sometimes I want to cuddle with her or give her kisses and she will just go for my face and most of the times it hurts.
> 
> Is this a normal behaviour in puppies this age? How to fix it?
> 
> 
> Thank youuu! :smootch:


Nothing will 'fix' it, the fact is you'll just have to 'wait it out' it's a 'phase' that will pass with age & when adult teeth have all come in. It will be worth the wait, this is just puppy behavior & doesn't mean she doesn't love you because she's biting & doesn't want to cuddle, a larger amount of cuddling should come later when she is older. The first year is the most difficult & takes a lot of patience, time & love. Teething & potty training are the most difficult but eventually they will be things of the past. After you get past the first year things will become a lot easier. Hang in there it's worth it!


----------

